# Just Think Toys Diecast Production History



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Based in Torrence, California, Just Think Toys made small scale aircraft for a series called "Hot Wings". Available since the early 2000s, this series contained bi-planes, military, airlines, experimental aircraft and spacecraft. 



Sourced references - 

Encyclopedia of Small-Scale Diecast Motor Vehicle Manufacturers - Sahakangas, Foster & Weber (2006)


----------



## Ninacity (Dec 31, 2021)

Hot Wings was a continuation of the Dyna Flites line if I am correct. Check out the Dyna Flites article on Wikipedia, they had many models including many of major airlines like Pan Am, Delta, American, Lufthansa, Japan Airlines etc. With Hot Wings, only American, Northwest and Continental had replicas of their airplanes reproduced but also many military models. The Hot Wings line's production was small compared to Dyna. But I did have one or two of them.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to HobbyTalk @Ninacity and thanks for the info! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more about your diecast collection.


----------



## Ninacity (Dec 31, 2021)

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk @Ninacity and thanks for the info! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more about your diecast collection.


Thanks! And ditto!


----------

